# The cutest Toffee pic - ever



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## codyann (Jan 8, 2011)

awww bless very cute picture


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Awrh!:001_wub: his eyes! :001_wub: And ears! :001_wub:

This is adorable!


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

Thats one great picture,Toffee you are lovely


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Lovely pic!!!


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous - love the smile


----------



## niki (Jan 14, 2009)

Awww! He's gorgeous! X


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

:thumbup: Just too cute


----------



## Dy1an (Apr 8, 2011)

aww, lovely pic, like the big smile and one pricked ear!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_awwwww what a lovely picture of a beautiful dog._


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

awwww hes lovley


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

What a lovely picture, I see you got right down in the grass for it!!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

You must of been laid down in the grass to take that one - suprised you weren't bounced on by the collie crew 

Fab picture - I just love his nose


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Fleur said:


> You must of been laid down in the grass to take that one - suprised you weren't bounced on by the collie crew
> 
> Fab picture - I just love his nose


The other two were probably off chasing flying squirrels and tennis balls , lol


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Aww, gorgeous.
Toffee has an unfair adavantage in the cuteness department anyways!!


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Aww that is a really lovely one  He's so handsome.


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

Aaaw - what a gorgeous pic - Toffee is lovely - and you take good pics


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

It's that pleeeeease play with me look. How could anyone resist! Too cute!


----------

